

IPad App Store Details Announced - colinplamondon

iPad will begin shipping soon and your opportunity to be part of the grand opening of the iPad App Store starts today. Submit your iPad app now for an initial review by the App Review Team and receive feedback on its readiness for the grand opening.
Submit Your App by March 27.
•
Build and test your iPad app using iPhone SDK 3.2 beta 5 available on the iPhone Dev Center. Only iPad apps built with iPhone SDK 3.2 beta 5 will be accepted for this initial review.<p>•
Upload your distribution signed app through iTunes Connect by Saturday, March 27, 5pm PDT.
•
The App Review Team will review your app on iPad and email you details about the readiness of your app.
•
You will also receive additional information about submitting your app for final review before iPad ships.
•
Only apps submitted for the initial review will be considered for the grand opening of the iPad App Store.
======
colinplamondon
Critical detail is that they are separating 'considered for the grand opening
of the iPad App Store' from the actual submission.

To me, that says that they will test submitted apps on actual iPads, then
accept the ones that actually work. The rest would then get feedback that they
need to test first in order to go live.

